# Wanting to propose next Tuesday! Advise?



## 9ine3ree4leet (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi ladies, I am new to the forum and can already tell that I will be visiting you guys for a while. 

OK here's the skinny. Me and my girl have been together for about four years. We are both 26 and just had a son together this past June. We have been through real rocky times and some good ones as well. I bought her the ring she selected from the store about three months ago. It was supposed to be a suprise that I bought it but something happened shortly after and I blew the news in anger so she knows about it. 

OK so she knows about it and I dont want to do the whole big dinner thing because that just seems lame to me and too old school. So... with her being a Health/PE teacher in a middle school and me being off next Tuesday (I too am a teacher) I wanted to suprise by asking her to marry me while she was in school. I called up there to speak to one of her friends who works in the front office for advice. All she told me was to do it in the morning (8:50) when she has cafeteria duties. I had to go and told her to call me when she got off. That was this Monday and she still hasnt called me. However, she walked up to her yesterday and "randomly" asked how I was doing and how the relationship is goin. WTF!!! She is going to blow it. 

You guys have any advice on how to approach the proposal. I will be so nervous in front of all those people but I will manage. I have heard a few ideas, including announcing it on the intercom, sending a student to her with a note in her hand saying "look out the door" while I hold a will you marry me sign and just plain ole walk up to her in the cafeteria and get on one knee.

Any ideas? Also if you have any ideas on what to say besides will you marry me, that would help too. Thanks folks.


----------



## AWife (Sep 25, 2010)

I think anything with true thoughtfulness and caring is an awesome idea. Making is special is soooo sweet.  I really don’t have anything valuable to add regarding the manner in which you should purpose. Good luck!


----------



## Braelynn21203 (Oct 4, 2010)

That's really cute and it actually happened in front of me when I was in Elementary school (the guy came in with Roses right in the middle of her lesson and once she took the flowers he bent down on one knee with the ring. Of course we all went crazy and she started to cry). I think that would be really cute if you could do something like that. The cafeteria is just... so not sexy lol. 

Or what about including your child? Like give him the box to hold and be like "Babe, our son needs to show you something! Quick!" and as you hear her running up open the box and when she sees it bend down and propose? I duno. But I think it would be super cute to include your child and have him involved as a family.


----------



## 9ine3ree4leet (Oct 6, 2010)

Braelyn, my coworker also told me to put my son in the mix as well. I think I am going to do that. I am not that clever guy people see in movies so I am taking all the tips I can get, thanks.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Prepare a bunch of single letter "signs" about 8x10 that spell out, 
"________, will you marry me? Buy roses, at least enough for every kid in her class to have one. Arrange this with one of her teacher friends. Visit her class unannounced with this stuff hidden.
Arrange for her to get called to come to the office while you're there. While she's gone, line up the kids, pass out the signs and roses and have the kids hide them behind their backs. When fiance comes back to the class and walks near you, pretend to drop something and drop to one knee as if to get it. That's the signal for the kids to display their signs and roses and you'll be in the proper position to do your thing. Make sure the teacher co-conspirator has a camera.


----------



## Braelynn21203 (Oct 4, 2010)

9ine3ree4leet said:


> Braelyn, my coworker also told me to put my son in the mix as well. I think I am going to do that. I am not that clever guy people see in movies so I am taking all the tips I can get, thanks.


You're welcome! Let us know how it goes!!!!


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> Prepare a bunch of single letter "signs" about 8x10 that spell out,
> "________, will you marry me? Buy roses, at least enough for every kid in her class to have one. Arrange this with one of her teacher friends. Visit her class unannounced with this stuff hidden.
> Arrange for her to get called to come to the office while you're there. While she's gone, line up the kids, pass out the signs and roses and have the kids hide them behind their backs. When fiance comes back to the class and walks near you, pretend to drop something and drop to one knee as if to get it. That's the signal for the kids to display their signs and roses and you'll be in the proper position to do your thing. Make sure the teacher co-conspirator has a camera.



:smthumbup::iagree:


----------



## 9ine3ree4leet (Oct 6, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> Prepare a bunch of single letter "signs" about 8x10 that spell out,
> "________, will you marry me? Buy roses, at least enough for every kid in her class to have one. Arrange this with one of her teacher friends. Visit her class unannounced with this stuff hidden.
> Arrange for her to get called to come to the office while you're there. While she's gone, line up the kids, pass out the signs and roses and have the kids hide them behind their backs. When fiance comes back to the class and walks near you, pretend to drop something and drop to one knee as if to get it. That's the signal for the kids to display their signs and roses and you'll be in the proper position to do your thing. Make sure the teacher co-conspirator has a camera.



Wow, this is some good stuff. I know shes gonna cry and its gonna make me cry AND I HATE CRYING IN FRONT OF PEOPLE. What do you think I should wear? Jeans and polo shirt or shirt & tie?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Whatever you'd normally wear to visit her at school. If you show up wearing a tux and get out of a horse drawn carriage, she's probably going to figure out you're not there dropping off Starbucks.


----------



## 9ine3ree4leet (Oct 6, 2010)

Just to update, I havent proposed Tuesday due to 1: My son getting diagnosed with strep throat Monday and me having to stay with him Tuesday, I just kept him the house. 2: Me not having my haircut yet. My barber (I only see one) was out this weekend. 3: I emailed the principal last week and he said that I cant do it during the regular course schedule of the day. 

Sooo... I am scheduled to get my haircut today after work. Lol. And since my "fiance" has try-outs this week I am going to do it Thursday. So guys dont be dissapointed in me I am going to still do this but now I have to involve the girls (basketball team) somehow. Probably best to do it towards the end or directly after tryouts so she can see who makes the team. Lol.


----------



## 9ine3ree4leet (Oct 6, 2010)

Guys, I did it!! I finally did it. Not in front of a bunch of people (just 2 girls on her basketball team) nor was it the typical "hollywood" setup but she said YES and thats all that matters. It felt soooooo funny doing it. Thanks for yals support and input.


----------



## Braelynn21203 (Oct 4, 2010)

9ine3ree4leet said:


> Guys, I did it!! I finally did it. Not in front of a bunch of people (just 2 girls on her basketball team) nor was it the typical "hollywood" setup but she said YES and thats all that matters. It felt soooooo funny doing it. Thanks for yals support and input.


CONGRATULATIONS!! :smthumbup:


----------

